# Smiths 6B/221 Stop Watch Movement Id Help - Need To Find A Part For It



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Guys

i have a Smiths 6B/221 Stop watch i would like to get working again , however i need a new balance staff for it - i need to search for one but unsure what the movement is ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------

